# Modifying One Of The Bunks For A Baby?



## 9251 (Mar 17, 2009)

My husband wants to convert one of the bottom bunks into a bed for our baby. I don't really want to, but he thinks it's a brilliant idea. He at first wanted to just put up a bed rail, which really isn't going to help cause she could climb over the top. then he thought of covering the entire thing and having a small opening that opens up at the one end of it (like a little door), but I don't like that at all.

Any ideas on what we can do? And where does your baby sleep in your OB? Last year we put her playpen on table when it was folded down, but he doesn't like having to move the playpen around or moving the table up and down.

We have a 28rss.

Thanks!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jody,

I can't remember who did it, but somebody removed the lower mattress on one side along with the access panel to the storage area below the bunk. They then lined the floor and sides appropriately, and it made a great little crib.

There are some photos around here somewhere, I'll see if I can find them.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Here you go...




























Special thanks to CampKerzic for this great idea!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

In past threads, many of us discussed using this kind of product successfully when we had wee little ones. I used the end of the bed to store a laundry basket full of towels anyway, and between that and this bedrail he couldn't roll out.

bed rail


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

We took out the bottom bunk and found a pac-n-play at wal mart that would fit in the area. We then put that in and filled in the rest of the area with a piece of plywood, making a nice shelf.

We then used the compression expandable stair gates on the 2 sides exposed to gate her in per say.........we only did this when she first fell asleep. We also would put a large fluffy blanket on the floor in case she slipped when she climbed out.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Once you take out the lower bunk there is LOT of space. Just remove bunk and bring your personal crib. Will offer higher walls than just using the wood that holds the lower bunks bed.

Plus, having the portable crib will allow you to bring it outside on really nice days....therefore allowing the baby to enjoy the weather/camping and not be locked up in the trailer.

Here is what mine looked like with the bed removed and our Lab's bed in the area.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yep either are good options. We just used a bedrail and found it was adequate, but our kids were never climbers...









Just so you know, taking out the front edge of the lower bed is something like 6-7 screws (2 into each sidewall and 2-3 into the floor). Then the carpeted front panel just lifts out. You can then re-install when you want to return to a full bed as the kids age, or when it's time to upgrade.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Yep either are good options. We just used a bedrail and found it was adequate, but our kids were never climbers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I put it back together for the new owner or our old 28RSS in about 5 mins.

With my new 301BQ, there is NO doubt in my mind about taking that bunk our again. Adds WAY too much room to be left as a bunk (with only 2 kids)


----------



## 9251 (Mar 17, 2009)

I am so glad I asked the question. Thank you for these great solutions!!

I thought of just using the bed rail, but she is over a year and will be climbing out for sure.


----------

